# New???? Router Cutters???



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Having


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom are you taking about this one ?

http://www.ozrouterbits.com/other_files/CT_RBcat_1099.pdf
http://www.ozrouterbits.com/html/print_catalog.html

Sometimes called Ovolo Bits
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/list.asp?d=20&p=1
------------
http://www.carvewright.com/pricing.html


Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ. I think what Tom was asking is how many of the bits pictured would members use, and what other bits they would use and their names/types.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Tom, is this a trick question?  

I have some of those profiles... but...

What is the reason for the survey?


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Tom, is this a trick question?


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Cutter Identification*

Here


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

tt


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm sure glad Mike can speak Australian or I would be lost  

Thanks Mike  

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

template tom said:


> Original post:
> 
> Having a look through the Carb-I-Tool catalogue I came accross a number of Face/Edge cutters and I would be interested in the number of cutters members *would* use and *possibly* record their names.
> Tom





template tom said:


> Joe
> It was a simple 'Survey' as you put to see if fellow router users *used* the cutters posted.
> You answered part of the question by saying "I have some of those profiles" and you *forgot to finish* the sentence to say what you use them for or even submit a posting showing alternative Face/Edge cutters you might use.
> 
> ...


Hi Tom...

I guess I need an interpretter too...  

In the Original post, "would use" and "possibly record" were used.
I took "would use" to be bits I would use in the Future... not necesarily what I am "using". I took "possibly record" as an option... possibly or not possibly...  

I have bits like the "V" pointed bits, large & small... haven't used them very much, but I've used them. I "would" use some of those smaller beading bits if I had them... but I don't have any of them.

I thought that one bottoming bit with a space in the middle looked interesting... I think I 'would' use that one...

I "wouldn't" use any of them a lot... just once in a great while... except those that 'could' be used for rounding over and common edging treatments.

Sorry I can't be any more specific than that...

Sorry I misunderstood your first post.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> I'm sure glad Mike can speak Australian or I would be lost
> 
> Thanks Mike
> 
> Bj


Joe 
as Ed would say 
Goodbye
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Hi Tom...
> 
> I guess I need an interpretter too...
> 
> ...


Sorry i will leave to to your little games
Tom


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

template tom said:


> Sorry i will leave to to your little games
> Tom


Tom, now you are misunderstanding me!

Bummer!!

I wasn't playing any games!!   

I think I need more than an interpreter!! :sold:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Template Tom*

Well gents, the first I heard was a single line email from Tom saying he had had enough and was quitting the forum. I have replied asking for some information, but I suppose that the general lack of interest in his posts, there are normally only the same few who show interest, plus a certain amount of nit-picking are the reasons. I have never understood why out of the very large number of members to the forum, so few actually participate. I do intend to make contact with Tom as soon as possible and attempt to change his mind, and some support from members might just help. I would hasten to add that there is no collusion what-so-ever between Tom and I to create interest it's simply that I know from personal experience that Tom has a great deal to offer and members of this forum will be the poorer if he does not return. Harry


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

template tom said:


> Sorry i will leave to to your little games
> Tom


You accuse me of playing games... and you go back and edit your posts to remove them... I don't get it... WHY? Glad I kept the Original!!

Now, read the Original post and reread your reply, just underneath the Orig. Your reply makes more sense than your Original!! :'( 

*WHY DIDN'T YOU SAY THAT IN THE FIRST PLACE?!*

*If your original post had been more like:


Revised Original post: by Joe said:



Having looked through the Carb-I-Tool catalogue I came accross a number of Face/Edge cutters. I am interested in the cutters members are currently using. If everyone could let me know which ones are being used, I would appreciate it.
Thank you,
Tom

Click to expand...

**It would have made more sense to me...*

I'm sorry for OUR misunderstandings...
May I suggest that you think about what you're saying before you say it?  
Joe

==========================================



template tom said:


> Original post:
> Having a look through the Carb-I-Tool catalogue I came accross a number of Face/Edge cutters and I would be interested in the number of cutters members *would* use and *possibly* record their names.
> Tom





template tom said:


> Joe
> It was a simple 'Survey' as you put to see if fellow router users *used* the cutters posted.
> You answered part of the question by saying "I have some of those profiles" and you *forgot to finish* the sentence to say what you use them for or even submit a posting showing alternative Face/Edge cutters you might use.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is a misunderstanding caused by an uncommon common language. I have spoken at length with Tom on Skype and learned his communications mannerisms, this is why I knew what he was asking in his original post. I understand other members communications mannerisms as well and know that nobody was "Making sport of" or in other words "screwing with" Tom's postings. (Two very different ways of saying the same thing) For the forums to be successful we must all spend the time to understand what the other person is saying and flat out state: _I do not understand? _ when we do not. We all see things through our own eyes and expect others to do so as well. It is tough to step back and try to see through the other persons eye's, but well worth the time invested. It would be a shame to let a perception of an insult that was not intended ruin a good thing.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I agree 110% :sold:


----------



## johncs (Oct 14, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Well gents, the first I heard was a single line email from Tom saying he had had enough and was quitting the forum. I have replied asking for some information, but I suppose that the general lack of interest in his posts, there are normally only the same few who show interest, plus a certain amount of nit-picking are the reasons. I have never understood why out of the very large number of members to the forum, so few actually participate. I do intend to make contact with Tom as soon as possible and attempt to change his mind, and some support from members might just help. I would hasten to add that there is no collusion what-so-ever between Tom and I to create interest it's simply that I know from personal experience that Tom has a great deal to offer and members of this forum will be the poorer if he does not return. Harry


I met Tom at the Perth Woodshow recently. I attended several of his presentations, and bought one of his CDs (I didn't have the cash for them both).

He impressed me with his knowledge, and was glad when he offered further help by email.

Personally, I don't like to receive or send private emails for help, it places demands on people I don't like when I'm receiving, and it's time-consuming for those who respond.

I have, over the years, participated in mailing lists (everyone gets each email) where one is free to respond or not, and everyone knows that (or very quickly gets told).

I had thought a forum such as this, or those conducted by ubeaut an excellent place to get help from Tom and others.

Public fora such as these and mailing lists have the advantage of many eyes to spot mistakes, to add further insights, and opportunities for many to learn new tricks over time.

Harry, if you can sit him down for a while each day and get him to write a book or three, people will be able to learn from him for years to come.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom has been working diligently on his instructional DVD's. In this case a video is worth more than a thousand words. John, Tom would be delighted to hear from you and be able to assist you, it is his favorite passtime. It is a shame so few pay close attention to Tom's teachings. Knowing more than one way to safely complete a job is to everyones advantage.


----------

